# Name Change



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I have changed my cryptic name from rwoehr to NeonRob.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Man, now I'm going to be all types of confused!!!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

No doubt, now I gotta go in and change your name in my address book ;-)

Why the name change and when are those Neons gonna be ready?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I changed my name, because of my personal preference to be more anonymous on the Internet than first initial / last name.

I'm not sure when the Neons will be ready. This is my first attempt in 2 years, so I'm a little bit rusty right now. I do have a batch that is a week old now. I'm not sure how big the batch is or if there will be any survivors at all. The batch is on the smaller side though. This was the first time for my breeders, so the eggs may not have been the best since many fungused over. I'm feeding the breeders BBS, so hopefully the quality will improve over the next couple of batches.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

So how did you go about changing your name I've wanted to do the same thing for a while now but I didn't want to mess it all up or go through a big process.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

davis.1841 said:


> So how did you go about changing your name I've wanted to do the same thing for a while now but I didn't want to mess it all up or go through a big process.


I believe you need to contact one of the site admins for a name change...John N or Aquatic Dave should be able to help you out ;-)


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

MatPat said:


> I believe you need to contact one of the site admins for a name change...John N or Aquatic Dave should be able to help you out ;-)


Thanks I'll check into it


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, I went to the APC homepage and found a Contact Us link or something similar. They made it happen pretty quickly.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

its done  now nobody knows who I am lol


----------

